# Kidding Pen Size?



## Jackie Webster (Mar 11, 2020)

we are in the process of building a barn from a 20x12 carport. I am curious to know how much room a Nubian would actually need for a normal birth. we do have a smaller barn, an 8x12 that will be used as social housing in the winter.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I like to put my does in to the kidding stall during labor or right after delivery then leave them in there 2-5 days while the kids get good on their feet. So I like the pen size to be fairly generous so they can actively move around. Mine are typically 6' x 6' foot or thereabouts.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

*i should say, my kidding stalls are temporarily erected and then taken down after the season is over so as not to "waste" space.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My original stalls are 4X8. The new shelter they are 4X6. It is safely small but they don’t stay in that long, usually about 24 hours unless kids are weak or moms not doing so hot after kidding.


----------

